# FINAL UPDATE PG8 - TRACKDAY Feb 26th - Bedford Autodrome



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been reading through my latest EVO magazine and spotted an advert for track taster sessions for £25 - You do only get 20 minutes of track time, but for anyone that hasn't tried track driving I thought this may be quite appealing - especially if we can get a load of TT's in the same place at the same time = banter as well as driving and then we can grab a pub lunch nearby.

They offer a variety of tracks, however for this I am thinking of going to the Bedford Autodrome GT Circuit and the date shown on their site is Saturday February 26th.

http://www.clubmsv.co.uk/car-home/event ... ductid=676

I have got us 10 spaces reserved until the end of this coming Friday, so you need to add your name asap.
They only allow 20 cars per session too, so there is no danger of overcrowding.

I know 20 minutes doesn't sound much and it does include 3 sighting laps behind a safety car as well - however just imagine if you were let loose on your favourite road for 20 mins with no fear of other traffic (well coming the other way anyhow) no speed camera's and no Granny's in Nissan Micra's getting in the way.

So if you like the sound of a mini TT meet with a bit of a thrash round a track, followed by a bite to eat and a pint/pina colada then post up your name:

The cost is £25 + £10 if you need to hire a helmet, you can bring your own.

Passengers are allowed if over 16 and they need to pay £10 for helmet hire

No race cars allowed and this is for amateurs only, if they think you are using the session to try out a new mod then you won't be allowed to run.

Noise limit is 101db static and 87.5db driveby

FAQ here which includes info on insurance - http://www.clubmsv.co.uk/car-home/faq.aspx

Quoted from their site

"The safest circuit in Britain is a bold claim to make, but we think you'll agree when you see the vast run-off areas and almost complete absence of Armco barriers at Bedford Autodrome.

The full GT circuit is 4.2 miles long, a huge challenge for any driver, whilst evening events run on the South-West configuration, as used by the Formula Palmer Audi and FIA Formula Two Championship drivers in testing. The circuit is Evo magazine's favourite - it tests all of its cars here."

Charlie

1) Charlie
2) Sav
3) Trev
4) Hardrhino
5) Matt - maybe
6) Nelly
7) Trev
8.) Deano
9) John
10) ?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in ....... 100 %........


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Me me me me me me me please........

Sorry did I sound a bit keen then....  :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Me please


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A provisional yes from me mate.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> I'm in ....... 100 %........


Good lad 



ttrev21 said:


> Me me me me me me me please........
> 
> Sorry did I sound a bit keen then....  :lol:


About as keen as me Trev 



Hardrhino said:


> Me please


Excellent 



Hark said:


> A provisional yes from me mate.


It will need to be a yes or no by Friday buddy as we have to book it then 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will check dates. If I haven't replied do me a favour and gimme a pm nudge.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Will check dates. If I haven't replied do me a favour and gimme a pm nudge.


LOL will try and remember 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

It would be rude not to especially as there are some MK2s in the mix :twisted:

Oooops sorry I forgot its not a race :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> It would be rude not to especially as there are some MK2s in the mix :twisted:
> 
> Oooops sorry I forgot its not a race :lol:


Get in my slip stream mate and you might have half a chance... :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be rude not to especially as there are some MK2s in the mix :twisted:
> ...


You got no chance pal you will still be pissed and snaking all over the place [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> You got no chance pal you will still be pissed and snaking all over the place [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


That`s just my natural crap driving style :wink: .......do you think you will make a whole lap before a coil pack fails.... :lol:


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Put me on the list please Charlie!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > You got no chance pal you will still be pissed and snaking all over the place [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> ...


Don't you worry about my coilpacks just make sure you get to Costa early enough :lol:

Meet up with you for the drive up Trev if you want I'll probably look to visit the TT shop on route


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


TT shop shuts at 12:00 on a Saturday. If everyone fancies heading down we could ask them to stay open a bit longer but I depends what time the track taster finishes?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

thedino said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Meet up with you for the drive up Trev if you want I'll probably look to visit the TT shop on route
> ...


Track time is at lunchtime so I planned to go to the TT shop first


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I shall go please Charlie.... Might be an opportunity to see how much mpg I can get out of her with out getting stuck in traffic jams.

I too shall drive up with Trev & Neil.

It's Millbrook isn't it? There's a nice pub there if I remember rightly (used to live there), I will need to hire a helmet plus whats the youngest age allowed on the track as a passenger?

John


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> It would be rude not to especially as there are some MK2s in the mix :twisted:
> 
> Oooops sorry I forgot its not a race :lol:


Nice one Nelly - good to have you aboard as at least there is one person whose arse I will KICK 



ttrev21 said:


> Get in my slip stream mate and you might have half a chance... :lol:


Excellent Trev good to see the banter is already starting :lol:



ttrev21 said:


> That`s just my natural crap driving style :wink: .......do you think you will make a whole lap before a coil pack fails.... :lol:


Now that's fighting talk that is  I best get my bloody boost hose sorted as it came off again yesterday :-(



thedino said:


> Put me on the list please Charlie!


Good lad Deano 



denTTed said:


> I shall go please Charlie.... Might be an opportunity to see how much mpg I can get out of her with out getting stuck in traffic jams.
> 
> I too shall drive up with Trev & Neil.
> 
> ...


Excellent John will be good to see you again, It's the Bedford Autodrome (is that the same thing?) the youngest as a passenger is 16.

If you could send me the info for the pub that would be great so I can look into it.

I will need to check what time we need to be there for the safety briefing guys so hang fire and I will look into it.

DON'T FORGET WE NEED TO ALL PHONE AND PAY ON FRIDAY AS THE SPACES ARE RESERVED UNTIL THEN ONLY.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

*FURTHER UPDATE LADIES*

Signing on will be from 11.30 with the safety briefing at 12.00 - we will be on track from 12.40-13.00.

I propose that we all aim to get to the track for 11 so there is plenty of time for the abuse to flow :wink: :lol:

You can pay the £25 only on Friday and then if you need a helmet you can pay the £10 on the day - or if you prefer you can pay the lot on Friday.

I will supply the number and name to call for payment later on, so don't worry 

p.s John it's not Millbrook. I will supply postcode info on this thread in due course and meet points for anyone coming from the MK area.

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Indeed Charlie it's not Millbrook, which is where I thought it was, which is where the pub is. It's all good though will still be there. Also if memory serves me right theres loads of pubs around rushden etc should get something nice..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> I planned to go to the TT shop first


For a remap and a new engine to keep up with the MK2`s.?..... :lol:

John how about meeting at Pease Pottage for a bit of V Power and Costa Coffee so I can drive in a straight line up there.. :wink:

Nick and Neal we could meet you at the Wharf Pub?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Indeed Charlie it's not Millbrook, which is where I thought it was, which is where the pub is. It's all good though will still be there. Also if memory serves me right theres loads of pubs around rushden etc should get something nice..


No worries  - plenty of time to hunt out a suitable pub for lunch - parking will be important 



ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I planned to go to the TT shop first
> ...


Watch out Nelly, Trev does have a TTS so may well 5h1t on both of us from a great height, well definitely you anyway.

Didn't you get the nickname Nelly because when driving you move at the speed of an elephant? :-* :lol:

Charlene


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be rude not to especially as there are some MK2s in the mix :twisted:
> ...


First you're going to kick my butt then the excuses start to flow as you realise you may actually be talking complete bollox :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> First you're going to kick my butt then the excuses start to flow as you realise you may actually be talking complete bollox :lol:


Hell yeah, it's more plausable on the day that way 

I got them to hold another couple of places so we have up to 12 now.

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I got them to hold another couple of places so we have up to 12 now.
> ...





ttrev21 said:


> For a remap and a new engine to keep up with the MK2`s.?..... :lol:
> 
> John how about meeting at Pease Pottage for a bit of V Power and Costa Coffee so I can drive in a straight line up there.. :wink:
> 
> Nick and Neal we could meet you at the Wharf Pub?


Koff theres fek all wrong with my Wak'd MK1.

And yes maybe if you've had a few gallons of coffee before you get to Dartford it may be safe to drive up with you


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Nick and Neal we could meet you at the Wharf Pub?


At Dartford there is an Esso on Junc 1A, BUT.... You need to come off at the A2 junc and go alongside the M25 upto 1A.

Coffee is good and Super on tap...... :?: :?:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick and Neal we could meet you at the Wharf Pub?
> ...


Thats good for me Nick full address below

Esso Garage
474 Princes Road
Dartford
Kent DA1 1YT


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Thats good for me Nick full address below
> 
> Esso Garage
> 474 Princes Road
> ...


Smart arse.... My crap directions not good enough :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats good for me Nick full address below
> ...


They were spot on mate but you have to remember Trev may be struggling on a Saturday morning :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Trev may be struggling on a Saturday morning :lol:


I need all the help I can get!!.........well at least until we get to the track then there will be lots of Mk1`s in the review mirror getting smaller :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> remember Trev may be struggling on a Saturday morning :lol:


Mainly because he is soooooooooooooooo old :-*

I am actually already really looking forward to this  

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I planned to go to the TT shop first
> ...


Missed that, sure I like me coffee.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

It is payment time tomorrow, just the £25 - if you need a helmet you can pay the £10 on the day.

Please call Matthew Bates on 01474 875226 or if he isn't available Natalie and Nick Rice know about this.

If you can either pm me or post up on this thread when you have paid so I know who needs a kick 

Oh and I mentioned it to the sponsor of the Santa Pod event and he said he has been many times and the track is absolutely fantastic for "learners" as there are huge run off areas 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> the track is absolutely fantastic for "learners" as there are huge run off areas


You will be alright then Trev :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > the track is absolutely fantastic for "learners" as there are huge run off areas
> ...


Well only if there is a coffee shop in the run off area......anyhow the run off areas are for cars going too fast and I don`t think you are going to have an issue there :lol: .....that is always assuming your car is going to make it there on four cylinders.....Bedford is a long way for a MK1 :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on guys who else has paid up?

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Me mate about an hour ago after spending most of the day with an engaged signal to finally get through to some muppet who didn`t have a clue what I was talking about. In the end I had to guide him into the forum and the thread. Even then it still took him three more phone calls back to me to get it sorted.........sigh..... :evil: :evil:

Hopefully they are a bit more organised on the day......


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Me mate about an hour ago after spending most of the day with an engaged signal to finally get through to some muppet who didn`t have a clue what I was talking about. In the end I had to guide him into the forum and the thread. Even then it still took him three more phone calls back to me to get it sorted.........sigh..... :evil: :evil:
> 
> Hopefully they are a bit more organised on the day......


Oh dear did you not speak to Matt or Natalie mate? as they were the two primed for it and Nick also.

Anyone else?

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Come on guys who else has paid up?
> 
> Charlie


All done mate so even if no one else pays up at least you can be assured of one arse kicking :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Charlie said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Me mate about an hour ago after spending most of the day with an engaged signal to finally get through to some muppet who didn`t have a clue what I was talking about. In the end I had to guide him into the forum and the thread. Even then it still took him three more phone calls back to me to get it sorted.........sigh..... :evil: :evil:
> ...


Matt buggered off out for lunch at 1.00pm never to be seen again and the other two weren`t in......think I got the office junior( bless him he did try hard ).... :lol: :lol:

Still got one of these now

Your Trackday Information and Confirmation of Booking

Thank you for purchasing the following event from Club MSV:

Taster Session - 12:40 on the Taster Session at Bedford Autodrome
26 February 2011

Please find the links below to the Trackday Confirmation Details relating to your event.

Your Timetable

Noise Limit for this event

11:30 Signing on
12:00 Safety briefing
12:40 Track time begins
13:00 Track time ends 101 dB(A)

This email confirms your booking on the Club MSV trackday scheduled to take place on the date and time, and at the circuit, stated above. Please take the time to read the Trackday Confirmation Details, the terms of which are incorporated into our agreement.

Further information can be found on the FAQ Section of our website. If you have any additional queries, please call our sales team on 0870 850 5014.

We are looking forward to seeing you here.

Yours Sincerely

Club MSV

Please use the following link to view your Confirmation Details and download your indemnity form:
http://www.clubmsv.co.uk/car-home/track ... ction.aspx


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> All done mate so even if no one else pays up at least you can be assured of one arse kicking :lol:


Well I am paid up so better make that two arse kickings :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys who else has paid up?
> ...


Nice one Nelly 

I just spoke to Matt and he said that 4 have paid up so come on guys or you will lose the reserved place - I have asked for a slight extension time wise so please do get it sorted asap.

Thanks to those that already have

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sorted, but still not received confirmation e-mail !!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry I felt the need to go to Brighton and buy some new clothes (work was a bit dull so left at 11) am I ok to pay tomorrow?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> I'm sorted, but still not received confirmation e-mail !!


Nice one Sav, don't worry I am sure it will come, if not then pm me your email address and I will sort it out for you.



denTTed said:


> Sorry I felt the need to go to Brighton and buy some new clothes (work was a bit dull so left at 11) am I ok to pay tomorrow?


That is a rather camp excuse John  should be fine buddy I asked for a bit of an extension when they said only a few had paid up.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Can anyone who hasn't paid up let me know please, so I can verbally berate you into doing so :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Can anyone who hasn't paid up let me know please, so I can verbally berate you into doing so :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


How many do you know of so far going oh bearded brother


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone who hasn't paid up let me know please, so I can verbally berate you into doing so :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: you're gonna have to eat your words at SP mate  actually maybe I should grow another beard and then shave it off at SP and make you eat that instead 

Well we have 9 signups and 4/5 payups so far so hopefully a few more of the people that said they want to come will do so.

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> maybe I should grow another beard and then shave it off at SP and make you eat that instead


Ginger clippings..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Paid, sorry Charlie the bloody airport keeps closing and it's been nuts at work!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Booked up........ For Sandra to have a go!

You guys better watch out, be embarrassing if she beats you!
 :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> be embarrassing if she beats you!
> :lol:


More like a Christmas miracle... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

`sorry Sandra`...  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > maybe I should grow another beard and then shave it off at SP and make you eat that instead
> ...


LOL you must be thinking of someone else 



denTTed said:


> Paid, sorry Charlie the bloody airport keeps closing and it's been nuts at work!!


Nice one John thanks for letting me know 



Hardrhino said:


> Booked up........ For Sandra to have a go!
> 
> You guys better watch out, be embarrassing if she beats you!
> :lol:


Cool 

Charlie


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be going,but not running as i wont be there in time for the start due to working on a saturday


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

GiddersTT said:


> I will be going,but not running as i wont be there in time for the start due to working on a saturday


Running!! Have I misread this track day thingy...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> GiddersTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will be going,but not running as i wont be there in time for the start due to working on a saturday
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gillian is a scaredy cat and can't handle it so has come up with a mincy get out clause 

I will check out some lunch venues after Christmas and post up so we can choose which one we fancy.

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie,

Check out the 'FALCON' PUB & RIVERSIDE RESTURANT - ABOUT 2 MILES from track.

Also anyone wanting V-POWER there is a shell garage about 5 miles from track as well.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mincy........hmmmm.........I was going to have a dig but for once I won't :lol:

Charlie I need to tell you before you use the excuse when I've completely caned you that the old chestnut about ragtops not being as rigid as the coupe is complete shite and will not wash with me matey 

Nor will extra weight due to leather bra, silly stickers or even lots of aircraft bling :roll:

BRING IT ON :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Check out the 'FALCON' PUB & RIVERSIDE RESTURANT - ABOUT 2 MILES from track.
> 
> Also anyone wanting V-POWER there is a shell garage about 5 miles from track as well.


Nice one Sav that sounds ideal location wise - I will have a butchers.



TT51 said:


> Mincy........hmmmm.........I was going to have a dig but for once I won't :lol:
> 
> Charlie I need to tell you before you use the excuse when I've completely caned you that the old chestnut about ragtops not being as rigid as the coupe is complete shite and will not wash with me matey
> 
> ...


You will still be eating my ginger beard from Santa Pod Nelly, my police driver training will assist me in driving you into the weeds ;-)

Charlene


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Oi,who you calling a scaredy cat :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GiddersTT said:


> Oi,who you calling a scaredy cat :lol:


You biiiatch, sorry was that not clear :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie I hope for you that no Orange things turn up on the day :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie I hope for you that no Orange things turn up on the day :lol:


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: me too Nelly me too 

Charlene


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I've not been on the forum for a while and missed the update  Am i too late now to pay for my place?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

thedino said:


> I've not been on the forum for a while and missed the update  Am i too late now to pay for my place?


Give them a call mate if they have any spaces left your in 



Charlie said:


> Please call Matthew Bates on 01474 875226 or if he isn't available Natalie and Nick Rice know about this.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> > I've not been on the forum for a while and missed the update  Am i too late now to pay for my place?
> ...


Deano give them a call and let me know buddy, you should still be fine for a place as there is plenty of time and I know they had a number of spaces still left.

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm defo going to the TT shop but I will be there early as they are doing a cambelt change for me that morning. £299 all in including the hydraulic damper tensioner


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> I'm defo going to the TT shop but I will be there early as they are doing a cambelt change for me that morning. £299 all in including the hydraulic damper tensioner


Fenella how long will that take them?

I will be sorting a lunch venue for afterwards shortly and post it up for approval.

Charlene


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

They know what I'm upto that day and said they should be able to get me started about 8.30 and I'll be done by 11.00


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> They know what I'm upto that day and said they should be able to get me started about 8.30 and I'll be done by 11.00


Nice one 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie I've been told it's about a 30 min drive from the TT shop to the autodrome is that about right or a bit optimistic


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie I've been told it's about a 30 min drive from the TT shop to the autodrome is that about right or a bit optimistic


I honestly don't know buddy, I would suggest using rac.co.uk and putting both postcodes in to calculate 

Charlie


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Charlie I've been told it's about a 30 min drive from the TT shop to the autodrome is that about right or a bit optimistic


Sounds about right,go through bedford on the A6 and the Autodrome is off the a6 about 5 miles or so north of bedford


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

GiddersTT said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie I've been told it's about a 30 min drive from the TT shop to the autodrome is that about right or a bit optimistic
> ...


Cheers buddy


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TT51 said:


> GiddersTT said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


I would say i'd meet you after you'd had it done, but i plan to leave home at 10.45 to get there for about 11.15 as signing on is 11.30am  

And i only live 2 mins from tt shop :lol: :lol:

If your done sooner or by 10.45am give me a bell on 07790 598929 & i'll come meet you & show you the short cut there .. lol

SAV.......

ps..... i only paid a bit more to have mine done with thermostat as well & new coolant :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> I would say i'd meet you after you'd had it done, but i plan to leave home at 10.45 to get there for about 11.15 as signing on is 11.30am
> 
> And i only live 2 mins from tt shop :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers Sav they did say if it all goes well should only take 2 hours so I could be done by 10.30


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TT51 said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say i'd meet you after you'd had it done, but i plan to leave home at 10.45 to get there for about 11.15 as signing on is 11.30am
> ...


Thats cool, if you know your finishing on time, just give me a bell as it only takes me as i said 2 mins to get to tt shop.

We can go in convoy..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

So how many have we got paid up then Charlie? because if we are still short on numbers I have a couple of friends from the Lotus forum that might be interested.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> So how many have we got paid up then Charlie? because if we are still short on numbers I have a couple of friends from the Lotus forum that might be interested.


Sorry Trev only just seen this, I think at the moment it is 6 signed up, I need to double check - just got a lot going on until the end of next week as we are off to Cornwall for wedding stuff next Thursday and I have an interview to prepare a presentation for on Wednesday 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok ladies listen up 

I have booked us a table for lunch at The Falcon Pub as suggested by Sav. I have provisionally booked us a table for 15 (I don't expect there to be that many) at 1.30pm although if we are a little later it won't be a problem 

They are going to send me their menu on Friday the 18th so we can pre-select our choices.

If anyone else wants to come along just shout 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Ok ladies listen up
> 
> I have booked us a table for lunch at The Falcon Pub as suggested by Sav. I have provisionally booked us a table for 15 (I don't expect there to be that many) at 1.30pm although if we are a little later it won't be a problem
> 
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sav just to let you know the TT shop have confirmed to me that they will start work on my car at 8.30 and will be done by about 10.30.

I'll give you a shout when they are nearly done buddy if you still want to meet up


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Sav just to let you know the TT shop have confirmed to me that they will start work on my car at 8.30 and will be done by about 10.30.
> 
> I'll give you a shout when they are nearly done buddy if you still want to meet up


Cool, i'll pick you up outside the tt shop at 10.30 then  

Shortcut there will only take us 15 min tops :lol: :lol:

See you then..


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Charlie,

Cut a long story short was planning a few weeks back to come along to the track.

I now have a car issue and need to go to the TT Shop. They have booked me in for next Saturday once those who are going to the track have been done.

Please can you put my name down for the pub and I'll come along and meet you all after. If i'm done before will come down to the track, although I note the website says no spectators at Bedford.

Can you PM the address for the pub.

Thanks Jay


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The Spurs v Arsenal game has been re-arranged next weekend as the other lot have made it to a final of some sort! Lol! So, I might be able to make it if there are still spaces!

Let me know what's what so I can organise things if there is space!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> The Spurs v Arsenal game has been re-arranged next weekend as the other lot have made it to a final of some sort! Lol! So, I might be able to make it if there are still spaces!
> 
> Let me know what's what so I can organise things if there is space!


YOU AINT COMING :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is for normal tt's not the super modified ones :wink: :wink:

Only joking, will be good to have you there 8) 8)

Just give the number a ring & book am sure you can still get in ????

Maybe charlie will know better.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I know when I'm not wanted!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I know when I'm not wanted!


Steve DONT be like that :wink: you know we'd love you along & YOUR CAR off course :lol: :lol:

The track Would give your car a good run, please come along [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I was just joking!

What number do I call?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I was just joking!
> 
> What number do I call?


i know you were :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

here you go; Please call Matthew Bates on 01474 875226 or if he isn't available Natalie and Nick Rice know about this.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What's the start time and when will it finish?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sign on 11.30

Track time start 12.40 for 20 mins


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry I haven't been on to answer questions, I have been in bed with a chest infection since Thursday :-(

The menu is below, please make your choices and post them up or pm me asap 

Steve you are very welcome, not sure if you have done a trackday before, this is for peeps that have never done it and they are very strict on that. As Fenella kindly posted, phone the number if you are interested and it would be great to see you again.

Cheers

Charlie

*Menu*

*Deli*

Mix any two items £5, three items £7, or four items £8. Served with grilled pitta. Denotes served hot

Vegetarian - Sun-blushed Tomatoes; Mixed Olives; Feta-Stuffed Baby Bell Peppers	
Meat - Duck Spring Rolls; Italian Salami; Haggis Filo Bites 
Seafood - Scottish Smoked Salmon; Smoked Haddock Pate; Filo Wrapped Prawns

*Appetizers*

Soup of the Day - with freshly baked chunky bread	5.5
Wild Mushroom Pearl Barley Risotto - topped with parmesan cheese and French truffle oil	6.0
Baked Stilton and Pepper Portobello Mushroom - on a bed of rocket	6.0	
Seared Black Pearl Scallops - served with sun-blushed tomato, lemon butter and crispy bacon	6.5 
Chicken Liver and Vintage Port Pâté- served with confit fig and melba toast	6.5
French Smoked Duck Breast -with rocket and a black cherry sauce and black Hawaiian sea salt	6.5
Smoked Salmon Eggs Benedict - served with a poached egg and hollandaise sauce 6.5
Trio of Sausages and Mustard Dips - served with a warm baked baguette	6.5
Tempura Battered Soft-shelled Crab - served with a mango chilli chutney 6.
Stagsden Suckling Pork Chops - served on toasted walnut bread with an apple jus 6.5

*Salads*

Caprese Salad - Tomato, mozzarella, sweet basil and pesto	7.5
Italian Parma Ham, Rocket, Sun-dried Tomato - with a balsamic reduction 9.5

*Traditional
*

Lincolnshire Sausages - served with a creamy mash, bordelaise sauce and a red onion marmalade	9.5
Grilled Ham, Egg and Chips - honey roast ham, poached egg chips and peas	9.5
Beef or Three Bean Chilli - topped with grilled cheddar and served with wild rice	9.5
Curry of the Day - served with rice and char-grilled pitta	10.5 
Pie of the Day - served with creamy mash and market vegetables	10.5
Eagle Ale Battered Fish & Chips - served with garden peas 10.5
Beef Stroganoff - with wild rice. Also available as Mushroom Stroganoff 10.5 
Beef (10 oz) or Portobello Mushroom Burger - Marie Rose sauce, lettuce, tomato, house relish, chips	10.5

Add a warm burger topping of either: blue cheese, mature cheddar, brie, bacon or fried mushrooms 1.0
Aged 80z Aberdeen Angus Sirloin Steak- served with mushrooms, tomatoes chips and onion rings 16.5

*Gourmet Pizza - at an introductory price to dine in or takeaway*

White Pizza - sautéed potato slices, caramelized onion, garlic, feta and a pinch of parmesan	5.0
The Italian Job - salami, mozzarella, sun-dried tomatoes, tomato sauce and rocket	5.0
Builder's Breakfast - sausage, bacon, beans, mushroom, tomato sauce and a fried egg	5.0
Lamb Henry - English roast lamb, garlic and mint jelly	5.0
The Big Easy: Cajun chicken, sweet pepperdew peppers and mild cheddar	5.0
Tropical Pig: Bacon, ham, pineapple, garlic and mozzarella	5.0
The Texan: Your choice of beef or 5 bean chilli plus, mozzarella, cheddar and jalapeños	5.0
Meat Me: Bacon, ham, sausage, salami, BBQ sauce and cheddar	5.0

*Sides*

Chips, Onion Rings, New Potatoes, Mixed Salad, Garlic Baguette, Seasonal Vegetables	3.0
Chunky Bread with Pesto, Balsamic Vinegar and Beetroot Reduction Dips	2.5

*Light Lunch*

Soup and Baguettes
All our Baguettes are served with a side of chips, and can either be served cold or toasted Panini style.

Soup of the Day and Full Baguette (for one person) 7.5
Soup of the Day and Half Baguette (for one person) 6.5

Steak, Garlic and Chive Butter	7.0	
Roast Beef, Horseradish and Tomato	7.0
Chicken and Mayonnaise	6.5
Tuna and Sweet Corn and Mayonnaise	6.5
Cheese, Onion and Tomato	6.5
Ham and Emmental Cheese	6.5
Brie, Cranberry and Bacon	6.5
Italian Salami , Mozzarella and Tomato	6.5
Jacket Potatoes
Jacket Potatoes - served with a side salad 6.5
Cheese and Beans or Bacon

*Desserts*

Cheesecake of The Day - served with a shortbread biscuit	6.0
Ice Cream or Sorbet of the Day - please ask for today's flavours	5.5
Warm Chocolate Fudge Cake - served with a black cherry compote and sugar curl 6.0
Warm Belgian Waffles - served with clotted cream and caramel sauce	6.0
Strawberry Jam Sponge - served with clotted cream	6.0
Deep Dish Brioche Bread and Butter Pudding - served with a warm whisky Crème Anglaise	6.0
Mixed Berry Eton Mess - served with Chantilly cream	6.0
Warm Apple And Blackberry Crumble -served with vanilla custard 6.0
The following served with your choice of: ice-cream, custard, Chantilly, clotted or double cream:
Sticky Toffee & Fig Pudding 6.0

Choice of 3 of the Following European Cheeses - with biscuits, grapes, sun-blushed tomato, celery	6.5
Additional Choices, each 1.5 
French:	Chaource - soft and creamy	English: White Stilton and Apricot - mild & creamy
Port Salut - wild and subtle 
McLelland - seriously strong cheddar 
La Buch - smooth goat's cheese	
Sharnbrook Mozzarella - local and lovely
Italian: Taleggio - strong aromatic soft	
Swiss:	Emmental - sweet and nutty	
Danish: Castello Blue - creamy blue soft


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on guys I need your menu selections asap please 

Charlie


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Cut a long story short was planning a few weeks back to come along to the track.
> 
> ...


Charlie,

What time are you expected at the pub and where is it located - want to ensure I can get there in time.
Hopefully will meet you at the track.

Jay


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie depending what time we leave the Autodrome I may or may not go on to the pub afterwards as I need to be back at a reasonable time. If I do it will just be for a quick drink and a chat.

Where is the pub, how far from the Autodrome is it

Cheers buddy

Oh and I just checked with MSV you will need *BOTH* parts of your driving license [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Charlie

I am probably only going to have time to stay for a quick beer.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> I am probably only going to have time to stay for a quick beer.
> 
> ...


You'll need a baguette to soak that little top up, up.....! :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Charlie
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am putting myself on a self imposed limit this Friday so I don`t get my arse kicked by Sandra...... :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[/quote]
Charlie,

What time are you expected at the pub and where is it located - want to ensure I can get there in time.
Hopefully will meet you at the track.

Jay[/quote]

Hi Jay

The pub details are on the previous page buddy  if you are meeting us at the track you can just follow us there 



TT51 said:


> Charlie depending what time we leave the Autodrome I may or may not go on to the pub afterwards as I need to be back at a reasonable time. If I do it will just be for a quick drink and a chat.
> 
> Where is the pub, how far from the Autodrome is it
> 
> ...


Ok buddy no worries either way, the pub is only down the road if you do decide to come along.

*IMPORTANT*

Please make sure you have your tow hook attached to the front of your car on the day in case of a mishap and you need towing off, obviously this is more of a formality than anything, but make sure you have it.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> I am probably only going to have time to stay for a quick beer.
> 
> ...


No worries Trev, I am going to let the restaurant know tomorrow and will reduce the table reservation 

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Please make sure you have your tow hook attached to the front of your car on the day in case of a mishap and you need towing off


Now you are making me nervous.... :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Please make sure you have your tow hook attached to the front of your car on the day in case of a mishap and you need towing off
> ...


LOL shut up you old woman :roll: :lol: :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI CHARLES,

Sorry not replying earlier just got back from a work course all week, will look through the vast menu soon and decide.

Surely we can order on the day ?

SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Sav

They asked if we could pre-order to make things easier. I booked the table for more than I think we need.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

really cant decide between pizza or burger !!! what a menu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Need to see what pizza's like really ......lol

Have you been there before charlie ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> really cant decide between pizza or burger !!! what a menu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Need to see what pizza's like really ......lol
> 
> Have you been there before charlie ?


LOL I haven't even decided yet, gonna get Nic to have a look when she pops home for lunch in 40 mins. I haven't been there before buddy, I booked it because you suggested it  I checked and there is loads of parking.

I will email them the pre-orders this afternoon, I should imagine the numbers will be a lot less than I anticipated for lunch so if you can't decide I am sure it won't be a massive issue on the day 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

*FINAL UPDATE*

Ok guys, just so that all the information is in the same place:-

The format for tomorrow is that we need to arrive around 11.30hrs for signing on with a safety briefing to commence at 12.00hrs - we will then be on the track for our 20 minute allocated session between 12.40hrs and 13.00hrs.

This will be followed by drinks/lunch at the pub I have selected (thanks Sav) which is according to the RAC 9 minutes away 

The postcode for the track is MK44 2YP and the postcode for the pub is MK44 1QN.

The plan will be to drive in convoy from the racetrack to the pub.

Please ensure you have BOTH parts of your driving license.
Please ensure you have cash/card to pay for helmet hire (£10 each).
Please ensure you have your tow hook fitted to the front of the car.

My mobile number is 07814 365147 should you need it for any reason, I know most of you have it already 

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, there will be a trophy for the person voted best driver as voted for by everyone democratically .

Any questions just pm or call me as I may not see them if on this thread.

You can print off an indemnity form in advance, or fill one in when you get there - the link to this is - http://www.clubmsv.co.uk/car-home/track ... ction.aspx then click on the indemnity form bottom right of screen.

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

This weather is poo [smiley=bigcry.gif]   

Are we still on if its pissing down tommorow :?:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> OMG [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> This weather is poo [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Are we still on if its pissing down tommorow :?:


Yes mate they still run it if raining, I asked that before I posted it up as didn't want to do two weather dependent days within a month  It will just be more of a challenge - we probably all know what the car can do in the dry, the wet is more of a mystery.

I have checked the forecast for the postcode area and it looks changeable, we may be lucky but chances are the track will be damp at the very least.

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sadly chaps I got a puncture on the way home tonight tyre is fubarred and needs a new one which will arrive on Monday now, now unless I can get this time machine of mine working thats me out... feck!!!

Have a great day anyway and post some pics etc...

John


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> OMG [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> This weather is poo [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Are we still on if its pissing down tommorow :?:


Too right matey the HP differential goes out of the window in the rain :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Sadly chaps I got a puncture on the way home tonight tyre is fubarred and needs a new one which will arrive on Monday now, now unless I can get this time machine of mine working thats me out... feck!!!
> 
> Have a great day anyway and post some pics etc...
> 
> John


Shite that is bad luck buddy, everytime I have got a puncture it has f'd the tyre totally requiring a new one - they joy or running low profile tyres and not necessarily noticing straightaway.

Sorry you're not able to make it, worth phoning them Monday to see if you can get a refund, but I wouldn't bank on it :-(

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Charlie, thanks for an Amazing time.

REALLY, REALLY glad you sorted this out, was really an experience & soooooooo much FUN :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks all for the trophy  , just went out there & wanted to have fun & was really going for it  

Really looking forward to next time :wink: :wink:

SAV......


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

An excellent track session in the most tricky conditions made things even more exciting 

Thanks Charlie for arranging this another good get together


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Charlie

Thanks for a cracking day out, best fun I have had in ages.

Also well done to everybody in being so sporting and letting Sav pass you all..........."cause he has never won a trophy".... :lol: :lol: :wink:

Here`s to the next one

Cheers

Trev


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Thanks for a cracking day out, best fun I have had in ages.
> 
> ...


NOW NOW Trev, you know the mk1 TT will always be far more Superior then a mk2 :wink: :wink: :wink:

Come on take it like a man & admit defeat this time, remember there will always be a next time, you just have to be a bit more of a NUTTER :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done anyway for giving it a go, was impressed with your tts even though it is a mk2 :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Charlie
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one mate,

I can see you now buffing that trophy for all it is worth.....

I bet you have been at home telling the wife......." I did them on the inside and I did them on the outside"........." and on some occasions I even did them on the bends"................bet you failed to mention it was the parade lap... :lol: :lol:

Look forward to the next one buddy.......it really was great fun especially flying past the " twitchy" TVR`s

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a cracking day.... Apart from the rain but Charlie mate you can't have it all! Thanks for organising it.....

Great circuit and well organised, time on track seemed to fly by unlike any of the cars that overtook us as San was outstanding! Pretty sure she let you guys past so that you all felt better about yourselves!!!  
She throughly enjoyed the day and really settled in to giving the TT some abuse!

No pics at the track stupidly but line up below!



















Thanks again Charlie really good to meet you and Nic and everyone else!

To the next one!!!!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Some piccies

Charlie holding everybody up as usual










Sav " It`s a bit Lunn Poly around here where is everybody".........." Oh yeah they are all infront of me" :lol: :lol:










Sandra...." Blue flag, blue flag.........get out the way"...... :lol: :lol:










TTS Power...... 8) 8)


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Was a really good day,cheers to Charlie for organising it.Even though i didnt get to take mine round,i got taken round in a vx220 turbo by one of the instructors on a couple of laps which was good fun 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks very much for coming guys, it was one of those things were I read about it in EVO and thought "ooh I fancy a slice of that" and then thought why not see if anyone else does 

Nic and I both really enjoyed it and for me it could only have been better if it was dry, but you can't have everything.

I will most definitely be arranging another one and I will pm everyone who came to this one when the time comes, to make sure you see it 

Thanks to Sav for suggesting the restaurant, brilliantly located, great parking and nice food - well done on the trophy too you track slag 

Charlie + Nic xx


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Charlie,

Thanks for arranging a good meet....was great fun.
Please excuse me for my manners having to rush off - needed to be back in dartford for 4pm...just made it.

Sav won a trophy...how come I saw him give Charlie a reciept from a trophy shop  ..... :lol: ....well done sir.

Some pictures below, sorry guys had at least one picture of everyone, most out of focus tho.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> for me it could only have been better if it was dry


But did it not give you a real sense of what these cars are capable of as although I managed to get my car into all sorts of slides it never completely let go and ended up the wrong way round. It was fun trying though 

I think if I had driven a rear wheel drive car as hard in the corners it would have swapped ends before half way round the first fast lap :lol:

Makes you feel kind of safe knowing that you are never likey to drive anywhere near that fast into a corner on the road especially in the wet.

Wait and see what they can do in the dry on a track day, its even more scarey when you get near the limit :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > for me it could only have been better if it was dry
> ...


Definitely buddy, I think I even said to someone that we all know what our cars can do in the dry, but the wet is a bit more of a mystery. I had a couple of "moments" but nothing that really scared either Nic or myself  a few 5h1t 5h1t 5H1T's but that's it 

Charlie


----------

